# Fuente de Alimentación de Potencia



## Luno (Ago 5, 2011)

Saludos amigos foristas, hoy les comparto algunas dudas mias  ...

Como hago para tener una corriente de salida de 12 amperios y como se hacen esos cálculos, Por que la verdad no entiendo como pudo sacar 20A en el esquema mencionado.

Además quiero hacerla regulable de 1.25 a 13 o 12 Volts

Finalmente este esquema:

Fuente: Fuente Variable de 15A

Leí por ahi que dicen que muchos de los circuito de "pablin" estan mal realizados.

Mi punto es si este esquema esta bien, en especial en el regulador que creo que esta mal.
El cálculo que hizo para que saliera 15v regulados esta mal.

Mi Objetivo es hacer una fuente regulable de 1.25 a 13 o 15 V - 12Amperios.

PD: Si fuera posible con un indicador de corto circuito.


Gracias por su tiempo!


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 5, 2011)

Hola.

Lee este tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-1-2v-30v-5a-7a-maximo-16194/

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Luno (Ago 6, 2011)

Ok, pero como calculo la corriente de salida con transistores 2n3055 en paralelo, para que me de 12 amperios y además para tal caso, como hacer la tensión regulable. 

Para el esquema del primer circuito, como hacerlo regulable.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 7, 2011)

Hola.

Para hallar el valor de R, está un función de la cantidad de transistores.

En este caso son 4 transistores.
La corriente es 12A. La corriente en cada resistencia será  Ir= 12A / 4 = 3A.

Se asume una caida de voltaje en la resistencis de 0.5V.
Entonces R= 0.5V / 3A = 1.67 ohmios (tres resistencias de 5 ohmios de 1W, en paralelo).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Luno (Ago 7, 2011)

OK, previamente ya revisé los post con respecto a fuente de alimentación.

Sé que para un elevador de corriente de un transistor, se calcula :  0.7V(Tnsion entre base y emisor) / I masx (la corriente que deseo que suministre). 

oK. Pero mi duda es como le hago para 3 transistores en paralelo y que en una suma total me de 12 amperios.

Por ahi chekando fuentes deduje que primero se calcula: 0.7/Imax1 + 1.4/Imax2 + 2,1/Imax3 = Así establecería la corriente que deseo que pase por cada transistor, nose si esta bien....

Tomo como referencia los 2 circuitos que publiqué. En base a eso Quiero una I max de 12Amp y Tensión ajustable 1.25 - 13 Volt..

Para un Lm317: Vout = 1.25(1 + R2/R1)

Sé que para hacerla 13v , sería: Vout = 1.25(1 + R2/R1)

R2: Potenciómetro de 5Kohm.
R1: para el 1ero 220 ohm (Vout = 29Volts)
R1: para el 2do 520 ohm (Vout = 13.2 Volts)

Como referencia para el 1er esquema que está publicado (http://www.unicrom.com/pic_display.a...020 amperios) 
Como la diseñaría para hacerla ajustable.


Gracias, gracias, gracias 

Ok elaficionado 

(En este caso son 4 transistores.
La corriente es 12A. La corriente en cada resistencia será Ir= 12A / 4 = 3A.

Se asume una caida de voltaje en la resistencis de 0.5V.
Entonces R= 0.5V / 3A = 1.67 ohmios (tres resistencias de 5 ohmios de 1W, en paralelo).)

****0,5 V / 3 = 0.167  Ohmios****
y 5 Ohmios? duda.

Pero mas o menos entendí a lo que te refieres.

Dime si está bien:

12 A / 4(transistores) = 3 Amp

(entre base y emisor dejemos a 0.6V)

0,6 / 3 = 0.2 Ohm (x 4 resisitores de 1,8 W = 2W (Comercial))

Si está bien todo eso, cómo le hicieron para tener 20 Amperios  en el primer esquema publicado? (http://www.unicrom.com/pic_display.a...020 amperios).  

 Gracias nuevamente.

*PD: Sé que escribí largo, pero pido por favor lean todo antes de responer 

***Miles de Gracias****


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 7, 2011)

Hola.


 

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Me equivoqué debe ser de 0.5 ohmios y no de 5 ohmios


----------



## Luno (Ago 8, 2011)

Haber el esquema cae 0.5 v como lo adjuntaste, y dices que el resistor es de 0.5 Ohmios... calculando: 
0.5 v / 0.5 ohm = 1 A para cada transistor lo que no me da 12 amperios.

No sería más bien de 0.16 ohmios
0.5v / (Imax/4) = 0.16 ohm
Imax/4 = 3 Amp

Sabes como calcularon en ese diagrama 20 amperios, por que si tomo como referencia 0.5v / (Imax/4) = no resulta totalmente 20 Amp como dice en la pag web. (http://www.unicrom.com/pic_display.a...020 amperios)

PD: Por qué 0.5 V?
entre base y emisor hay un diodo, por lo tanto 0.7V - 0.6V

Así que una ligera variación en esa tensión y varía enormemente la corriente por el transistor


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 8, 2011)

Hola.

Son 3 resistencias de 0.5 ohmios en paralelo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Luno (Ago 8, 2011)

Mis disculpas, pero cómo calculas con 3 resitores de 0.5 ohm en paralelo 12 amperios?

cuando decías esto:



> (En este caso son 4 transistores.
> La corriente es 12A. La corriente en cada resistencia será Ir= 12A / 4 = 3A.
> 
> Se asume una caida de voltaje en la resistencis de 0.5V.
> Entonces R= 0.5V / 3A = 0.16 ohmios (tres resistencias de 5 ohmios de 1W, en paralelo).)



Y te corregiste, eran 0.5 ohmios no 5ohm...
A qué viene 0.16 ohm? si dices que es 0.5 ohm.... y por qué 3 resistencia? osea tambien son 3 transistores ????

Puede que no capte bien la idea y por eso pido perdón, también puede que sea simple y lo sabes...
gracias de antemano.


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 8, 2011)

Luno dijo:


> Mis disculpas, pero cómo calculas con 3 resitores de 0.5 ohm en paralelo 12 amperios?
> 
> cuando decías esto:
> 
> ...


segun sean los transistores de potencia,cada uno tiene un determinado caudal de amperaje,que varia segun el modelo,se suele hacer,para el calculo,que cada transistor trabaje con la MITAD del caudal que soporta,ya que esto hace que trabajen HOLGADOS y tengan una vida util mayor,aunque si queres podes ponerlo a trabajar a su maxima capacidad,vos decidis eso.cuando tenes que hacer fuentes de potencia mayores a 1A,se suelen agregar transistores de potencia para soportar ese caudal(aunque hay circuitos integrados que se parecen a estos transistores de potencia,por ejemplo LM350,soporta 3A).Ahora bien,si solo necesitas un transistor no hay problema,el problema radica cuando necesitas MAS DE UN TRANSISTOR,alli se producen leyes fisicas y electricas por las cuales si NO LES AGREGAS A LA SALIDA UNA RESISTENCIA,o sea en el EMISOR del transistor,NINGUNO DE ELLOS TRABAJARIA PAREJO,o sea,que sin la resistencia cada uno tendria un caudal diferente de corriente.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ble-10a-regulacion-amperaje-proteccion-54362/
en este post,en uno de mis post,hay un archivo llamado voltage regulator 20A,bajalo y miralo


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 8, 2011)

Hola.

Creo que no expresé bien:

R=0.167 ohmios. 3 resistencias de 0.5 ohmios en paralelo es igual a 0.167 ohmios. Eso es lo que debí haber dicho desde un principio.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Luno (Ago 8, 2011)

Hola tinchusbest

Buena aporte, y básicamente bien explicado.



> Armar fuente variable de 10A con regulacion del amperaje y proteccion
> en este post,en uno de mis post,hay un archivo llamado voltage regulator 20A,bajalo y miralo



Sí, ya habia visto ese diagrama que adjuntaste en tal post. Sin embargo me maree con ese integrado "LM723". Para hacerla fácil *¿Saben como calcularon 20 Amperios en este esquema, porque así esta posteado en esta web *:  

Al saber eso, ya sabría como hacerla para 12 Amperios que es lo que en realidad quiero.







[/IMG]

http://www.unicrom.com/pic_display.a...020 amperios

Y si de aquí mismo podrían modificarla para hacerla Ajustable (No es necesario que le den valores)

PD: Usaré 4 o 3 transistores 2n3055 porque ya los eh adquirido, además de un puente de diodos KBPC2506

Ayá, saben por qué está ahi un resistor 3.3K en la salida???
Bueno nada más gracias!!!!

elaficionado Dices tres resistores de 0.5 Ohmios en paralelo, porque no exite comercialmente una resistencia de 0.16 Ohm??? 
Entonces, serían tres resistencias para cada Emisor de cada transistor.

:/


----------



## Luno (Ago 8, 2011)




----------



## retrofit (Ago 9, 2011)

Luno dijo:


>


Buenas tardes.
Por la forma en la que están conectado los cuatro 2N3055 lo que hacen es un amplificador de corriente, las resistencias en emisor tienen la función de aparear los transistores y que por todos ellos circule la misma corriente.
En este circuito la intensidad máxima está limitada por el puente de diodos que según el esquema es 8 Amperios.
La resistencia de 3k3 que hay en la salida tiene la misión de descargar el condensador electrolítico que hay en la salida.
Esta resistencia tambien asegura la polarización de los transistores cuando no hay carga en la salida.
Por la forma en que está diseñada, esta fuente no realiza regulación de la tensión de salida y esta tensión variará con la carga que conectemos a la salida, eso es causado por la caída de tensión en las resistencias de emisor que aunque son de un valor muy bajo, producen una pequeña caída de tensión.
Saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 9, 2011)

EB4GBF dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Por la forma en la que están conectado los cuatro 2N3055 lo que hacen es un amplificador de corriente, las resistencias en emisor tienen la función de aparear los transistores y que por todos ellos circule la misma corriente.
> En este circuito la intensidad máxima está limitada por el puente de diodos que según el esquema es 8 Amperios.
> La resistencia de 3k3 que hay en la salida tiene la misión de descargar el condensador electrolítico que hay en la salida.
> ...



Hola Amigo, buen aporte, lo que dices, para salvar la situacion para que funcione como "regulador" debe reemplazarse el 78XX por un regulador LM317 y utilizar su lazo realimentado desde la salida a carga!.-



elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 57989
> ...



Hola Amigo, cual es el fin de colocar 4 diodos serie, en el circuito?


----------



## Luno (Ago 9, 2011)

Obvien los diodos porque lo saqué de una pag. web... y en realidad tambien el puente de diodos . el que yo usaré tiene una capacidad de 25Amperios.... pero mi trafo será de 14 o 15 amperios....

Lo que quería saber es cómo se calcula la corriente de salida, colocando 4 transistores en paralelo, sé que es en función de la resitencia en el emisor, pero cómo se calcula eso?....

En dicha pag, decía que esa fuente es para* 20 Amperios con esas resistencias de 0.25Ohm*

No me había percatado del puente de diodos pero debe ser de más de 20 amperios.

PD: Gracias por resolver la duda que tenia con la resistencia de carga (3.3K)


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 9, 2011)

Hola.



EB4GBF dijo:


> Por la forma en que está diseñada, esta fuente no realiza regulación de la tensión de salida y esta tensión variará con la carga que conectemos a la salida, eso es causado por la caída de tensión en las resistencias de emisor que aunque son de un valor muy bajo, producen una pequeña caída de tensión.
> Saludos.


 
Para que un regulador de tipo 78XX sea reforzado en corriente, y no tenga pérdida de voltaje en la salida, se usa transistores PNP (circuito que está en hoja de datos del  78XX de National). Allí también hay un circuito de protección contra cortocircuito.

Aquí hay un ejemplo de como se hace: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/reguladores-voltaje-3097/#post117920

Pero más completo es el de la hoja de datos (datasheet) del78XX de National.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Luno (Ago 9, 2011)

Sí, perdón el integrago 78XX está en la imagen, pero el que yo al final utilizaré será un LM317, a eso le pondré 4 Transt. 2n3055 para elevar la corriente a 12 Amperios....

El equipo que quiero alimentar es una pequeña compresora que según su hoja de datos requiere de 12Volt - 10 Amperios

Sin tomar riesgos es por eso que haré una fuente a 12 amperios y regulable de 1.25 a 13Volt.

Sé calcular la Tensión de salida... lo que quiero es como agregarle esa regulación a ese circuito con el 78XX

Y también según el circuito tiene 20 Amperios, pero ustedes haciéndole los cálculos en realidad salen 20 Amperios???

OJO: El puente de diodos en el circuito, tómenlo como 25 Amperios.

Condicionen el Trafo ah 220VAC - 15 VAC y el Puente = soporta 25 A


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 9, 2011)

Hola.

El circuito reforzador de corriente para el LM317 es el mismo que para el LM78XX.
Para que el regulado no tenga perdidas en la salida se usa transistores PNP.
Pero sí ya compraste los 2N3055, hay una manera de convertir un transistor(es) NPN en un transistor(es) PNP, usando un transistor adicional tipo PNP.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## retrofit (Ago 9, 2011)

Luno dijo:


> Sí, perdón el integrago 78XX está en la imagen, pero el que yo al final utilizaré será un LM317, a eso le pondré 4 Transt. 2n3055 para elevar la corriente a 12 Amperios....
> 
> El equipo que quiero alimentar es una pequeña compresora que según su hoja de datos requiere de 12Volt - 10 Amperios
> 
> ...



El hecho que una fuente  pueda dar 20 Amperios, 10 Amperio o 5 Amperios viene dado por el transformador, el puente de diodos, el condensador de filtrado y la etapa de potencia, yo no soy adivino, y no se que tipo de transformador usarás, pero por lo que dices tienes un "señor" puente rectificador y los 4 transistores 2N3055 en principio no tienes porque tener problemas para obtener 10 Amperios y si el transformador tambien está ala a altura no tendrás problemas.
Otra cosa es que solo la  vayas a utilizar para un compresor, en ese caso todo lo que se está comentando sobra ya que los requerimientos para alimentar un motor no son muy exigentes.

Saludos


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 9, 2011)

Luno dijo:


> Sí, perdón el integrago 78XX está en la imagen, pero el que yo al final utilizaré será un LM317, a eso le pondré 4 Transt. 2n3055 para elevar la corriente a 12 Amperios....
> 
> El equipo que quiero alimentar es una pequeña compresora que según su hoja de datos requiere de 12Volt - 10 Amperios
> 
> ...


EN REALIDAD ese compresor no necesita un regulador,una bateria es mas mejor,y con solo un trafo de unos 4A y un diodo acorde tenes lo mismo.Tambien podes usar este trafo de 15A y el puente rectificador y hacer el calculo para el condensador que a grosso modo es de 2200uF por amper y con estas 3 cosas lo alimentas,pero si queres hacer una fuente te recomiendo la del 723 que puede ser regulada en tension y corriente,ahora si queres aliemtar el compresor facilmente usar el trafo,el puente rectificador y los capacitores y listo,total no es algo como un ampli que necesita continua pura.Vos eligiras,te aonsejo no volverte loco con cosas muy complicadas
mira esto amigo
Ver el archivo adjunto 55732
tambien tenes los archivos de abajo


----------



## Luno (Ago 9, 2011)

Gracias tinchusbest

Fue la respuesta más valiosa y los esquemas más buscados por mí.

Cuál es ese libro? 
Nombre, Autor, me valdría de más!

Y bueno sí, no pasó por mi mente solo usar un trafo, puente y condensadores :"<

Pero además de la fuente, la compresora la iba a usar con un circuito que regula la velocidad del motor.

Y bueno de todas formas, Gracias!, creo que ya fue todo en este post.!!!

--- Salu2 a to2---


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 9, 2011)

Luno dijo:


> Sí, perdón el integrago 78XX está en la imagen, pero el que yo al final utilizaré será un LM317, a eso le pondré 4 Transt. 2n3055 para elevar la corriente a 12 Amperios....
> 
> El equipo que quiero alimentar es una pequeña compresora que según su hoja de datos requiere de 12Volt - 10 Amperios
> 
> ...


Hola Amigo, el sistema para que trabaje regulado,se debe tomar referencia de la salida de la fuente, y realimentar el LMXX ya que la caida de tension que provocan las R "deja de estar estabilizada".-


----------



## Luno (Ago 9, 2011)

Ok amigo.

Gracias por la info!


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 9, 2011)

Luno dijo:


> Gracias tinchusbest
> 
> Fue la respuesta más valiosa y los esquemas más buscados por mí.
> 
> ...


la imagen del switching lo encontre en internet,los archivos son de una vieja revista llamada LUPIN,y con respecto al PWM(regulador de velocidad por ancho de pulso),tenes que pensar que el regulador tiene poco consumo respecto al motor,solo que no se si te conviene alimentar el regulador aparte del trafo del motor
aca hice una variante


----------



## yeso1979 (Ago 10, 2011)

Hola! Como está prohibido abrir post con la repeticion de la repetidera, entonces pongo una duda que tengo que tiene que ver con este tema, quiero saber si la configuración de transistores en paralelo que estoy proponiendo me funciona, la idea es que entregue a la salida 5Amp. Yo entiendo que estos MJ2955 soportan más corriente pero tengo limitaciones en el disipador y el fan, entonces los voy a manejar a una corriente de 1.6Amp en cada uno. Lo que hice fue dividir la corriente total 4.8A (los otros 0.2A se van por el regulador) en tres transistores 4.8/3 = 1.6 amperios y asumiendo una caida de voltaje de 0,5V en R3, entonces cada R3 = 0,5/1,6 = 0,3 ohm a 5W. Gracias por sus opiniones y sugerencias.


----------



## Luno (Ago 10, 2011)

Hola yeso1979,

Según este post, ve a la pag 1,

Para calcular la corriente de salida de transistores en paralelo, es la misma que propones. En todo caso revisa la pag anterior que hablaron de lo mismo.

Suerte!


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 11, 2011)

yeso1979 dijo:


> Hola! Como está prohibido abrir post con la repeticion de la repetidera, entonces pongo una duda que tengo que tiene que ver con este tema, quiero saber si la configuración de transistores en paralelo que estoy proponiendo me funciona, la idea es que entregue a la salida 5Amp. Yo entiendo que estos MJ2955 soportan más corriente pero tengo limitaciones en el disipador y el fan, entonces los voy a manejar a una corriente de 1.6Amp en cada uno. Lo que hice fue dividir la corriente total 4.8A (los otros 0.2A se van por el regulador) en tres transistores 4.8/3 = 1.6 amperios y asumiendo una caida de voltaje de 0,5V en R3, entonces cada R3 = 0,5/1,6 = 0,3 ohm a 5W. Gracias por sus opiniones y sugerencias.


si todavia no compraste los mj2955,hay un transistor llamado MJ802 que soporta 20A,usando a mitad de capacidad tendras 10A.Ahora bien,en mi humilde opinion,vos sabes porque se calcula el tamaño del disipador???
mi teoria es que si tenes un disipador con limitaciones no creo que poniendo 3 tansistores arreglas el asunto,ya que siendo uno o tres siempre tendras esa disipacion,la de los 5A,aunque cada uno tenga 1.6A a disipar,igual tenes los 5A a disipar.Para eso compra los TIP32 TIP42 que tienen encapsulado TO-220(que es mas pequeño) y son de mas o menos 2A cada uno.EL TIP35 soporta 5A,colocale 3 de estos y el lugar que ocupan es menor y el disipador ese que posees talves aguante.
por cuestion de tamaño pensa que necesitas un disipador grande para colocar 3 transistores TO-3;asumiendo esto,tu disipador debe soportar los 5A rebien.
Con respecto al cooler,todos los componentes electronicos disipan calor al aire,en mayor o menor grado,entonces pensa que un chip de pc le ponen un disipador de calor acorde al los wats que debe disipar,calculados para que si en caso que se pare el cooler no se rompa el chip(igual ellos colocan un sensor con el cual desactivan todo,y el cooler como esta bien calculado,puede disipar el calor del chip por un tiempo hasta que se apague la maquina);si pensaran como vos colocarian un disipador mas pequeño con el cooler y listo,entonces pensa que pasaria si el cooler no funcionara???? everything is crashed,vuela todo al carajo(que dicho esta es un cubiculo ubicado en el palo mayor de las embarcaciones antiguas).
MJ2955 soporta como maximo 10A,como regla YO tomo siempre para el calculo que este transistor soporte 5A haciendolo trabajar HOLGADO.
MI TEORIA es esta,siempre hay que tomar en cuenta que el disipador se pone para DISIPAR el calor del componente,y este mismo disipador debe estar preparado para soportar ese calor,pero YO NUNCA HAGO EL CALCULO PARA DEPENDER UN 50% DEL DISIPADOR Y EL OTRO 50% DEL COOLER,ya que si me falla el cooler todo estalla y gastamos dinero al cohete.
MJ2955 y 2N3055 YO los suelo poner en el mismo gabinete metalico,pero solo uno,y hasta dos pero separados uno del otro bastante.
El cooler es solo para evacuar el calor que emiten los componentes,y NO creo que son calculados como parte de la disipacion,YO no les confio,por ende,prefiero hacer el calculo o sobredimensionar los disipadores.
Y como te dije antes,si el disipador que tenes soporta a 3 transistores TO-3,tenes lugar de sobra para que solo uno este y disipe bien.saca el calculo de disipacion y fijate el tamaño del disipador que necesitas,tambien pensa que los que son aletados,las aletas se cuentan en el tamaño...
Y por si no te lo dije,usa un solo NJ2955 y hacele un buen disipador y no le pongas un cooler.
Yo construi una fuente de 20A y no le puse cooler,compre un disipador para dos MJ802 y no le puse cooler,gaste el dinero en comprar un testes analogo de esos baratos y use el vumetro para hacer un medidor de voltaje uno de amperaje,aca en argentina valen unos 10 dolares y son mas baratos que los amperimetros y voltimetros
Tambien podes gastar ese dinero en hacerle un voltimetro digital y un amperimetro digital y te queda mas lindo
HUMILDE OPINION


----------



## yeso1979 (Ago 11, 2011)

Tienes razon Tinchusbest gracias por tus sugerencias... yo estoy haciendo todo al reves, estoy trabajando en funcion de un disipador y no debe ser así. Voy a conseguirme en el mercado un disipador de verdad por que el que tengo parece de juguete y trabajaré con dos MJ2955 por que ya los compré. Me queda la otra duda: como tengo conectados los transistores con sus resistencias estaría bien??? Saludos.


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 12, 2011)

yeso1979 dijo:


> Tienes razon Tinchusbest gracias por tus sugerencias... yo estoy haciendo todo al reves, estoy trabajando en funcion de un disipador y no debe ser así. Voy a conseguirme en el mercado un disipador de verdad por que el que tengo parece de juguete y trabajaré con dos MJ2955 por que ya los compré. Me queda la otra duda: como tengo conectados los transistores con sus resistencias estaría bien??? Saludos.


los transistores esta bien,lo que a mi me parece es que haces trabajar al Lm con mucha corriente,en mi post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/talco-esta-fuente-60764/ hay una fuente de 3A en la cual hago trabajar al LM a tan solo 0.05A(50 miliamperes),este lo hago para NO TENER QUE PONERLE UN DISIPADOR,y que quede el regulador en la plaqueta(aunque si quiero puedo ponerle un pequeño disipador en forma de "L")


----------

